# Diamond tells us we will now lose our Bonus Week if we cancel



## bird (Jul 28, 2009)

When we purchased with Diamond last August , they gave us a free Bonus week with Interval.  When I made the reservation with II in May and paid the $ 164 fee, I specifically asked what would happen if we had to canel the week.  The Diamond rep responded by saying that we would lose the $ 164.00 but could make another reservation for another week if reserving if less than 60 days.   A few weeks ago we realized we won't be able to travel in August and when I called Diamond, they told me not only would we lose the $ 164.00 but we would also lose the Bonus Week.  After explaining that the rep I spoke with when making the reservation did not state this, they apologized but said if we cancel we lose both the $ 164 and the Bonus Week and that speeaking to a supervisor would result in the same answer.  Naturally, we are very, very unhappy with Diamond so far and we haven't even travelled with them yet.  We do own two other timeshares (Hyatt & another - both affiliated with II) and have had only great experiences with both of these companies and their II affiliates for many years now.  Does anyone have a suggestion as to how we can try to convince Diamond not to beat us out of our Bonus Week?


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

TS Salespeople will say whatever it takes to make the sale.  

The ONLY thing that matters is what it says in your *contract*.  

You need to get the contract out and go over it with a fine toothed comb, but my guess is that the sales person did not tell you the truth.


----------



## bird (Jul 28, 2009)

We bought the timeshare last August.  It was not the sales folks who told us.  In  May, when I made a reservation to use the free II Bounus Week, It was the diamond/II rep who handled my reservation and told me would lose the $ 164 but not the week.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

bird said:


> We bought the timeshare last August.  It was not the sales folks who told us.  In  May, when I made a reservation to use the free II Bounus Week, It was the diamond/II rep who handled my reservation and told me would lose the $ 164 but not the week.



II is not setting the terms for use of the bonus week - Diamond is.  You got the bonus week when you purchased, and the purchase paperwork should spell out the terms of use of that week.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Doesn't make sense, does it?*



bird said:


> When we purchased with Diamond last August , they gave us a free Bonus week with Interval.  When I made the reservation with II in May and paid the $ 164 fee, I specifically asked what would happen if we had to canel the week.  The Diamond rep responded by saying that we would lose the $ 164.00 but could make another reservation for another week if reserving if less than 60 days.   A few weeks ago we realized we won't be able to travel in August and when I called Diamond, they told me not only would we lose the $ 164.00 but we would also lose the Bonus Week.  After explaining that the rep I spoke with when making the reservation did not state this, they apologized but said if we cancel we lose both the $ 164 and the Bonus Week and that speeaking to a supervisor would result in the same answer.  Naturally, we are very, very unhappy with Diamond so far and we haven't even travelled with them yet.  We do own two other timeshares (Hyatt & another - both affiliated with II) and have had only great experiences with both of these companies and their II affiliates for many years now.  Does anyone have a suggestion as to how we can try to convince Diamond not to beat us out of our Bonus Week?



Why would canceling a reservation impact your bonus week? They are two separate transactions to me.  

Plus why does it seem to  be SO hard for people to get a use date? Especially those who are timeshare owners and know that planning ahead is key. Something just suddenly came up in August you didn't know about in April? Except for health or accident - maybe job loss - it really isn't hard to look at a calendar & pick a date or dates to travel, is it?  In planning trips for over 30 years we've never had to back out of one except a few we took on a chance of going that didn't pan out. Never have we seriously planned for a trip & then missed it. Are we just lucky like that? I somehow doubt it. I think people just don't want to pick & live with a date and therefore create the problems they see.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

Here's a question - are you trying to roll the bonus week over into 2010?


----------



## bird (Jul 28, 2009)

To John - We have never had to cancel a trip before and we have been timeshare owners for more than 10 years now. I don't need to be lectured on planning and committment, but thanks anyway.

To Denise - No, we are not trying to roll over to 2101.  Simply trying to use the Bonus Week at a different time, even if we are required to reserve less than 60 days as they had stated.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 28, 2009)

OK - did you look at your contract to see the terms of use of the bonus week?  That's where your answer is.


----------



## bird (Jul 28, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> OK - did you look at your contract to see the terms of use of the bonus week?  That's where your answer is.



Funny thing.  Can't find the Bonus Week certificate, although they had it in their files.  (Left the presentation after 5 hours with our heads spinning.  Did not realize we did not have the certificate in our goodie bag until after we got back home and wanted to make a reservation.)

Our friends also bought that same day, so I am asking them to see if they have the certificate so I can examine it.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 28, 2009)

*Sorry - no lecture*



bird said:


> Funny thing.  Can't find the Bonus Week certificate, although they had it in their files.  (Left the presentation after 5 hours with our heads spinning.  Did not realize we did not have the certificate in our goodie bag until after we got back home and wanted to make a reservation.)
> 
> Our friends also bought that same day, so I am asking them to see if they have the certificate so I can examine it.



I thought only WE did that (lose our certificate, whatever). Always seems to happen when you need it most. Didn't mean to lecture before but I am interested in why there seems to be a rash of "can't plan XX months in advance" posts recently.  Have things changed that much? It really limits the value of any vacation certificate, timeshare, etc if plans can't be firm 6-10 months out.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 28, 2009)

bird said:


> No, we are not trying to roll over to 2101.


Now that would be a good trick.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 29, 2009)

If DRI got them an AC, which many companies including II call a bonus week, Then the info they (DRI & II) are giving you is correct. AC can not but cancelled.


----------



## jlr10 (Aug 24, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> I am interested in why there seems to be a rash of "can't plan XX months in advance" posts recently.  Have things changed that much? It really limits the value of any vacation certificate, timeshare, etc if plans can't be firm 6-10 months out.



We barely made our vacation this year. I lost my job of 13 years, and  that, combined with a son in college made going on vacation seem like a frivolous expense.  Luckily I got  a job after only 3 months of looking. By keeping a very tight reign on expenses before, during, and after, and our desire to really celebrate our 25th annniversary we still made the trip, although it was shortened by a week. 

I would think many others are being cautious with expenses for similar reasons.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Aug 24, 2009)

bird said:


> When we purchased with Diamond last August , they gave us a free Bonus week with Interval.  When I made the reservation with II in May and paid the $ 164 fee, I specifically asked what would happen if we had to canel the week.  The Diamond rep responded by saying that we would lose the $ 164.00 but could make another reservation for another week if reserving if less than 60 days.   A few weeks ago we realized we won't be able to travel in August and when I called Diamond, they told me not only would we lose the $ 164.00 but we would also lose the Bonus Week.  After explaining that the rep I spoke with when making the reservation did not state this, they apologized but said if we cancel we lose both the $ 164 and the Bonus Week and that speeaking to a supervisor would result in the same answer.  Naturally, we are very, very unhappy with Diamond so far and we haven't even travelled with them yet.  We do own two other timeshares (Hyatt & another - both affiliated with II) and have had only great experiences with both of these companies and their II affiliates for many years now.  Does anyone have a suggestion as to how we can try to convince Diamond not to beat us out of our Bonus Week?



I have no idea from your post what is going on with your situation.  I think you might be trying to use the week in 2010 and not 2009.  I don't know.  I will say this, however, it ALWAYS pays to speak to a supervisor.  How else will you resolve this unless you speak to a supervisor?  I can see no reason why Diamond wants to "beat you out of your bonus week".  The simple answer is that they don't.  You are in a situation that needs clarification.  Get together all your information and speak to a supervisor and if necessary go over the head of the immediate supervisor.


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 24, 2009)

pgnewarkboy said:


> I have no idea from your post what is going on with your situation.  I think you might be trying to use the week in 2010 and not 2009.  I don't know.  I will say this, however, it ALWAYS pays to speak to a supervisor.  How else will you resolve this unless you speak to a supervisor?  I can see no reason why Diamond wants to "beat you out of your bonus week".  The simple answer is that they don't.  You are in a situation that needs clarification.  Get together all your information and speak to a supervisor and if necessary go over the head of the immediate supervisor.



The why would be cost. 

Years ago when DRI sold their Skyview units pre-construction, buyers were promised an exchange certificate with Interval for every year the units were not completed. The original plan called for a completion date in one or two years. What happened was the construction was delayed and the anticipated completion date was missed. 

We received our exchange certificate (these were somewhat different than an AC or bonus week) the first couple of years but then they stopped. I had to call and press DRI about them and they refused to re-issue one for that year or any years after that. Instead, they'd choose a week from developer inventory and deposit that week for the owner with DRI (note that different weeks had different exchange power while the exchange certs had a fixed exchange power). 

I pushed for the reason why they felt the need to do this and the final answer came down to cost. The certificates were costing DRI $$ to buy and several owners weren't using them. By using inventory weeks, there was no cash outlay for certificates that owners didn't use.

If DRI is buying the bonus weeks from I.I., then every time one is issued, DRI has to pay a fee. 

Without seeing the rules on the "bonus" week certificate, no one here can say if it's a non-cancelable reservation or not. If it's non-cancelable, then DRI would have to pony up the cost to Interval for another certificate to replace the original. It is unfortunate that the original poster has misplaced, lost or did not receive the original certificate and, it's unfortunate that they may have received bad information from the first Interval rep. they dealt with. 

In this case, I don't think this is DRI's fault. The original sin was not securing a copy of the "bonus" week certificate. An unfortunate but understandable mistake after spending 5 hours in a timeshare sales office. The second sin was an Interval rep giving the original poster potentially bad information. The final sin may be that these are unusual certificates and the second Interval rep. may be wrong. Which is why the advice that it's ALWAYS a good idea to speak to a supervisor is good advice. The supervisor may be aware or special rules for these certificates that differ from a normal accomadation certificate. 

I hope the original poster is able to get a copy of the bonus week certificate they were suppose to receive. This should give them the information they need to successfully get Interval to comply with the rules of this particular certificate or, let them know that the original person they spoke with at Interval was incorrect in what they said and that they may be out-of-luck with making a change in their travel dates.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 25, 2009)

*DRI not trying to beat you.*

I have read this thread a few times and something is not right. First, why would DRI even be involved with this transaction. There is not a DRI/II rep. You are either dealing with DRI or you're dealing with II. Every time I have to do anything with my points with an exchange or anything dealing with II, DRI directs me to them. These are not interchangeable parts. 

Secondly, DRI is pretty good if they give you something to give it to you. They had given me a certificate for 6500 points. However, I had up to a year and a half to use it. Since I did not want to place it onto my account too early, I held onto it for over a year. Well, I of course misplaced the certificate when I was looking for it. I  called DRI and told them about the points promised and how I did not have the certificate. They looked up my contract and saw the points and then applied them to my account. 

I seriously doubt they DRI is looking to go out their way to keep you from your vacation. If you in fact had a bonus week, you needed to read the writing on the certificate (the small print) to know the guidelines for it not what a rep says. With II if you cancel it better be in 24 hours or you lose. A bonus is just that a bonus. You are not guaranteed anything more than what they want to give you. 

If you cannot produce something in writing that states otherwise you are really at the mercy of whomever gave you anything.


----------

